# Video Editing Software Recommendations



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I run a Blackvue DRS650-2CH IR dashcam and was wondering if anyone had recommendations for editing video files.

I've had video of several incidents now from my dash cam that Ive had to send to Uber and the Police and was hoping to trim the videos down into smaller files.


----------



## tatgoog (Feb 5, 2018)

iMovie is my fave


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I would say either iMovie (Mac) or Windows Movie Maker (Microsoft/Windows)

There are other programs you can use like Sony Vegas and there are a few on Steam (though I can’t remember their names)

If you’re just looking to split up video files, QuickTime Pro should do the trick (Mac or PC), you should be able to find a key online


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

There are free ones too http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/the-best-free-video-editor-1330136


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

DVDShrink lets you edit all kinds of Video files.
https://www.dvdshrink.org/

For a list of all Video tools ever: https://www.videohelp.com/


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I use Adobe's Premiere Pro but I don't recommend it due to price and complexity.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

bsliv said:


> I use Adobe's Premiere Pro but I don't recommend it due to price and complexity.


At only $19.99/month, what a bargain! Lol! Not to mention the Monster Workstation you'll need to render Videos.
I tried Final cut pro and Sony Vegas pro, but man, what a learning curve.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I have been using ShotCut with very good results. It's open source and entirely free.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Can you set the camera to record in like 5 minute segments? That is how I have mine set.


----------



## maxthepoke (Sep 20, 2016)

I have just started using Camtasia and it is great!


----------



## Mountain Biker (Jan 29, 2018)

Davinci Resolve is good and free


----------



## kavabangabumi159 (Jul 31, 2021)

I, personally, film and edit videos for already more than 10 years and found the software that help me do that efficiently and effectively. So here are my two best apps to use: the first one is Lightroom and I use it to do the color and light correction and also add sharpnes and detalization if the video needs it; the second software I also use is Movavi, perfect for merging a video, add effects, music, text and so on. I also have recently created a picture in picture video using movavi, here you can learn more about how to do that.


----------



## Eniz (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm using Wondershare Filmora to edit video's shooted with family for memories,
its a very easy editor mode to cut, multiple add and music!


----------

